# What's your favorite Bike Shop Name?



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been tossing around the idea of opening up a bike shop again. I'd like to hear some funny/good suggestions for a bike shop name. So far I've thought of...
-Missing Link
-Kinked Link
-Bent Spoke
-By Cycle
-The Wheel Bike Shop

what do you guys got?


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

How about "The Bike Peddler" Good luck.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*i don't know why this popped into my head*

VeloUranus

run with it....


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

yeaaaaa, no. I'm not doing Pedal File either.

Thanks rfransico


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyclust
Try Cycle
Cycology
Pedalin' Squares


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Bike-Curious


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in Waunakee WI and we have a shop called "Wana Bike?"


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

We've got The Bicycle Post, Cycle-Logic, Cycling-Spoken-Here, Bicycle Chain, The Clean Machine and Bicycle World*.


_*...which is my favorite, albeit not due to the name, but my customary 28%discount. _


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The Bike Lane
Revolution

and we also have that bike shop that begins with the letter P.


----------



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

*Shop Name*

How about "Good Bikes" When people refer to your shop they are always saying you have good bikes. They can never say "bad bikes" They will always have to say "Good Bikes"
Example " I just bought my new bike at the "Good Bikes" Shop...

bsilver


----------



## naturaldub (Sep 30, 2009)

you should name it "thanks for calling, how can I help you" just to mess with the employees, like so when someone called they'd have answer "thanks for calling 'thanks for calling, how can i help you', how can i help you?"

(i absolutely stole that from some comedian i heard recently, completely unoriginal thought)


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

bsilver said:


> How about "Good Bikes" When people refer to your shop they are always saying you have good bikes. They can never say "bad bikes" They will always have to say "Good Bikes"
> Example " I just bought my new bike at the "Good Bikes" Shop...
> 
> bsilver


Does Trek make "Good Bikes"?


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Still very funny. 

And I have heard Trek makes good bikes, do they? I wished I could make the name of the shop "No Treks" but legal issues would probably prevent it and I would loose half my service.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> -B*u*y Cycle


~FIFY


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

"Get a Grip Cycles"

Here in Chicago.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

" (does trek make good) Bicycles "


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Pedal House. Their logo is an outhouse.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd go to a bike shop that is named after broken or defective parts. Just sayin'.

How about one of these?

Megabike World
Steve's World 'O Bikes (Who's Steve? Who cares!)
RMC Cycles (*R*oad, *M*ountain, *C*ross...)
Above Average Bikes
LBS Cycling

:thumbsup:


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> I've been tossing around the idea of opening up a bike shop again. I'd like to hear some funny/good suggestions for a bike shop name. So far I've thought of...
> -Missing Link
> -Kinked Link
> -Bent Spoke
> ...


You want the name of my favorite bike shop, or the bike shop with my favorite name? I give you both:

1. Second Ascent
2. Free Range Cycles and Speedy Reedy (tie)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Really like By Cycle.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Rider5200 - I think the name for defective parts came from people Googling "I have a bent spoke, where do I go" "Where do I buy a missing link?" Plus some of the logo's you can make with these names can be creative.

I like By Cycle too but the domain is taken and being hoarded for money. I'd prefer not to have to pay for a domain. I wonder if "Best Buy Cycles" would be legal?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Bike Shop


----------



## bmb032 (Dec 14, 2009)

rfrancisco said:


> How about "The Bike Peddler" Good luck.


We have one of those. It's a nice shop.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

rfrancisco said:


> How about "The Bike Peddler" Good luck.


Hahaha we have that exact shop in Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

lampshade said:


> Bike-Curious


That one always makes me laugh. :lol:
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Citizen Chain (actual shop).
CycleLogical (i'm sure someone's used this one too)
Melo Velo
Ride On (i like it 'cuz it sounds like "Right On!")
Vicious Cycles
Heart Like A Wheel
.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Bike shops that I deal with:

There's a place called Bainbridge Island -- everyone calls it BI (bee-eye)

So, they named the shop BI CYCLE shop. But, outta towners just call it "Bicycle shop."

Also, in Renton we have GHY Bikes. The official name is "Go Huck Yourself."

They changed to GHY when you'd get this exchange.

"Hello ABC Bike Manufacturer?"

"Yes, what's the closest dealer to me?"

"Go Huck Yourself."


----------



## drew2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cyclesaurus
Psychl
Chain Gang

But seriously, I'd think about what kind of shop you want to be, and then figure out a name that hints at the attitude/mode/demographics you want.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

If you served Mexican food inside, you could call it Chips, Dips, Chains & Whips.
.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

When I was a kid my LBS was Spoke Folks. I always liked that name.


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Here in PR we have:

Bike Stop
VeloBike
iBike
IELOW
Hot Dog Cycling


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Ten Speed Drive

Of coarse you may have to change that now that most bikes have 20 gears but back when I was racing, I thought that was a pretty cool name.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd have to change the name every couple of years with that one.

Ricky, I can't figure out IELOW?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't stop him now System Shock is on a roll - prolific and good names.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Cycle Analyst


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Velodictorians
Spin Cycle
Velodrones
Cyclo Sapiens
Cyclones


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Kreb Cycle (that's been taken though)


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Slick Cycles
Faster than You


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

what about "Mount Dora Cycles"?


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Twisted Spoke.


----------



## wayout10131 (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclepath


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> I'd have to change the name every couple of years with that one.
> 
> Ricky, I can't figure out IELOW?


(Sp) IELOW = Yellow


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

pdh777 said:


> Velodictorians


Don't know why, but I LOL'd at that one.Good name. :thumbsup: 
.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycle Logic and All Star Bikes . NC


----------



## Barefootcarpentr (Apr 29, 2010)

Cyco- Path Bicycle Shop. We're crazy about cycling


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the local shops near me that closed down many years ago was called Pace Line Cycles. 

A few others I like the sound of.

Biketopia
Sit-N-Spin Cyclery
Chain Gang Cycles


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

You want it, we've got it in Berkeley:

The Missing Link

The Bent Spoke


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> One of the local shops near me that closed down many years ago was called Pace Line Cycles.
> 
> A few others I like the sound of.
> 
> ...


Biketopia sounds cool and original... nice.
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Some odder ones:

Real Deal Wheels
The Bike Gods
Road Warriors
Bikeocracy
Behind Bars


Anyone like those, or are they slightly too unconventional? 

I think a lot of it would depend on your city/demographic. I just get tired of "[Your City Name Here] Bikes". 
.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

How about ' Amore delle Biciclette ' :yesnod:


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Velociraptor :idea:


----------



## heidelj (Jun 26, 2009)

You could sell lutes and other stringed intruments as well and call it The Minstrel Cycles.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

nismo73 said:


> The Kreb Cycle (that's been taken though)


By a rogue biologist turned bike shop owner?!?


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

My LBS - Slippery Pig - two locations one in Phoenix and one in Fountain Hills. Great guys too!!


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

There used to be a nice shop in the city where I grew up called "The Spokes People". It works on many levels. They got robbed one too many times and had to shut down due to unmanageable insurance premiums from what I understand. They took me to my first mtb race.

Cyclepath used to be a chain here in Canada. Eventually, the parent company went bankrupt but many locations kept the name. When it was a chain, it was somewhat low-end but some of them are pretty good now.

Faster than You reminds me of a great t-shirt my wife had. White shirt with small red lettering maybe 3/8" high. On the front it said "Faster than you think." On the back it said "Slow sucks."


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bikespoken.


----------



## OneL (Jul 20, 2009)

Ride A Bike


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Different Cycles Allenstown


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

truble930 said:


> My LBS - Slippery Pig - two locations one in Phoenix and one in Fountain Hills. Great guys too!!


Yeah, was gonna say it but you said it first.


----------



## kohlboto (Jul 6, 2005)

*how about...*

The Bottom Bracket?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

"the bike shop" in Tasmania...funny as but dont shop there..
Can imgagine them calling a rep for an order...

Shop: This is "John" from the Bike Shop.
Rep: Hello "John" where are you from?
Shop: I said the Bike Shop 
Rep: Okay smart ass....which bike shop?
Shop: I told you THE BIKE SHOP!!!!
Rep: Oh, sorry (ass)


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Gearhead Outfitters got me started in cycling..

RidersReady and Chainwheel are the current two shops I frequent.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Cyclingo South Hobart owned by John Clingo

Top Bloke!!


----------



## Matt2395 (Feb 12, 2009)

My dream has been to open a bike shop and name it LBS.

Think of all the free advertising and referrals that get made on the internet everyday that would send people straight to my shop.

For example:

Does anyone know where I should buy a new [fork/seat/chain . . .]?
You should go to your LBS and buy it.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Papa Wheelies - Portsmouth NH

Reminds me of the sting rays with high handlebars and banana seats - hey Joey, can you pop a wheelie?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Favorite Name of shop here for me is Bike Religion and The Path. Don't necessarily like the shops but I like their names.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

esac said:


> what about "Mount Dora Cycles"?


Well, It kinda limits me don't you think?



Chef Tony said:


> You want it, we've got it in Berkeley:
> 
> The Missing Link
> 
> The Bent Spoke


What the HELL. Both names in the same city? Whats the chances! Are they good shops at least?


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a shop in Brooklyn called King Kog, but they only sell fixie-related stuff. Its a shame they put most of their thinking into the name and ignored the limited appeal of their product.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Favorite Name of shop here for me is Bike Religion and The Path. Don't necessarily like the shops but I like their names.


Bike Religion is a very cool name. 
.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

I always liked the name of the shop that's a couple hours of the road.

Spoke N' Word Cycles


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Well OP, what have you decided? Or have you at least narrowed it down to a short list?
.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

If Jens hasn't already secured the rights: SHUT UP LEGS!

cool.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I also like Bespoke Cycles (especially if you are catering towards the higher end crowd.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*no wait, i got it!*

VELOCIRAPTURE


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

The Rear Derailleur Bicycle Shop. 

Catering to the anally retentive cyclist. 

You'll need to stock Cervelo.


----------



## I'm not that guy (Aug 15, 2010)

*Shop names*

I've heard a lot of good ones in my day. The best one I have ever heard was a shop that I believe to be in california called "Citizen Chain."


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I've always thought "Breakaway Bikes" was a good name.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> Well OP, what have you decided? Or have you at least narrowed it down to a short list?
> .


Most of the good names here are already taken. My two favorite plus the other good ones all already are bike shops with websites.
Biketopia was probably my favorite of the ones listed.
Bike Spoken might work, it isn't taken except on Ebay. More like Bike Spoke N


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I recommend this one -- The Kickstand Cyclery.

You'd have to ask *THIS GUY* for permission, but he'd be generating free advertising every day.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Btw, apparently there's a bike shop called King Kog.

I like that. :thumbsup:
.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

How about Mt. Dora Cycles


----------



## tommyb (Oct 3, 2005)

A bit obscure, but I always thought that "Flahutes" would be a great name for a shop.


----------



## I'm not that guy (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a great singlespeed shop called "Shiftless Bastards" which earned a chuckle when I first heard it.

Here's a name for you: "Chain Link Fence." Get it? Because chain and link are bicycle related things and a fence is a place you go to buy/sell "hot" (stolen) items...so...ok yeah now that I say it out loud it sucks because it makes you sound like a criminal.

How about "Richard's Gears"? Works if your name is Richard... maybe "Two Tired"? 

Alright, I'll stop...


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm at the point reopening my shop now that I'm really needing a new name.

Right now it's narrowed down to:
Bicycle Revolution
The Missing Link
Old Spokes (Old Spokes Home is already taken)
Bike Topia


What says you guys?


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

ER, it would be:
The Bicycle Revolution
or
The Old Spokes


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Bicycle Evolution

Pedal House

Dora's House of Sprockets

Flip-Flop House (if you were focusing on Fixie/SS, I suppose)

Rim Job (sorry, couldn't resist)

Beefy Skewers


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Maximum VeloCity

or

Terminal VeloCity


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Someone had to do it....


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

_A Culture of Speed_. It's a mostly gravity oriented shop in Dumont Colorado.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention the shop is no longer in Mount Dora so anything related wouldn't work anymore.

I like Pedal House..


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Ride on Bicycles on Woodruff Rd in Greenville, SC.

Super people to deal with and great after sales service.

rideonbicycles.net


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The shop near me is "Wheel Life Cyclery" which is pretty clever (get it - "real life"?)

The LDS I use is "High Gear Cyclery" which is not funny/clever per se, but I like the name.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Just came up with... All Chained Up Cycles .


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shop where I bought my latest bike:
Spin Zone

Shop where I almost bought it:
Alfred E. Bike

Shop where I rode my first real bike in 1982:
The Bicycle Garage 

Suggestions my wife came up with:
Spokes & Chains
The Bike Spoke
Bikes & Things
Bikes Are Us

Another on that just occured to me...
The Bike Hub

Don't you just love how we are ignoring your short list and giving you new options?!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Paceline Cycles
Two True Wheels
True Wheels / True Wheelers
Spin
Bike Authority


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Whips & Chains

Twisted Nipples

Spoke'n


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

The first shop I worked in the summers of '73 and '74:

the Bicycle Peddler

It wasat 38th and Georgetown in Indianapolis, not far from the Speedway
I rode my bike down there one day, I think it was a qualifications day, and they wouldn't let me take the bicycle in the gates-
and yet, there'd be kids on dirt bikes and mini bikes all over the place!

That's just about the time I was deciding NOT to be a racing car driver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLUbDwW9XWk
I saw this wreck with my own eyes from the fourth turn- horrible sight, a man burning to death.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

harpon said:


> The first shop I worked in the summers of '73 and '74:
> 
> the Bicycle Peddler
> 
> ...


I think I remember the Bicycle Peddler.

I have an old Mac's Bike Shop hat that I still wear on occasion...


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

From PlatyPius' idea,

Well Spoke'n

Spoke'n Here


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

http://francescamarino.interfree.it/


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

anything "Spoke N" sounds like "out spoke n" which is a big chain of stores here.

I'm OK with new ideas. My short list was just the best I've heard that aren't taken already.

Bikehub is available. I like it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> anything "Spoke N" sounds like "out spoke n" which is a big chain of stores here.
> 
> I'm OK with new ideas. My short list was just the best I've heard that aren't taken already.
> 
> Bikehub is available. I like it.


I once worked for The Hub of Aspen. Maybe "The Hub of ____" (wherever you are)?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

As an employee of several bike companies over the past years, my favorite store name is still 'Mid-West Bike & Billiards', a store that I used to work with that sold bikes and pool tables....

Big Shark is another one that is a great name.

Neither of these however would likely be suitable for your new store...but still great names regardless.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Tex and Edna Boyle's Prairie Warehouse and Curio Emporium. 


Really long domain name though.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

The Bike Shop Next Door
Ralph Spoilsport Cycles
The Compleat Cyclist

If you go for the last one, consider including a 'ride thru' espresso window....

When I retire, I might try starting a quasi bike repair shop/bookstore bed and breakfast along some route popular with the bike touring companies. Feel free to steal the idea, for there will certainly be room for lots of them.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry, the message I entered was too short.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

There's one in St. Catharines, Ontario called BikeFit. It works on several levels. Bike for fitness for the masses, or come and get your bike fitted for the enthusiasts.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I also like "The Spoken Wheel". Has a good double meaning and sounds like the name of a pub.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

How about worst bike shop names.

There was one in Avon that, when you said the name, you felt like you had to be holding a club and sporting a pronounced brow and animal skin clothes.

Bike Ride.

C'mon, really?

"Where are you going?"
"I'm going to Bike Ride."
"Me, I'm going to Car Drive to the store where I will Food Shop...moreon."


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL! I think I've been talked out of a funny/clever name and into a practical name like Florida Cycling Center, or similar.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> LOL! I think I've been talked out of a funny/clever name and into a practical name like* Florida Cycling Center*, or similar.


FCC. I like it.

"Thank you for calling the FCC......... home of the finest bicycles in Florida, how may I help you?"


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> If you served Mexican food inside, you could call it Chips, Dips, Chains & Whips.


I still think this one is Full of Win™. 
.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

skaruda_23 said:


> Hahaha we have that exact shop in Santa Rosa, CA



Sup Skaruda

Can you guess what event this pics was taken? lol


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, I used to work for a company called DEA (Deatrick Engineering & Associates). Had "DEA" on the side of my truck. You would get some strange looks.

FCC would be cool. I could put "FCC approved" on my stuff that I like.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

My wife's favorite. Her field and favorite passtime combined.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

What about Break Away Cycles? or Breaking Away Cycling?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> What about Break Away Cycles? or Breaking Away Cycling?


No to Breaking Away. You aren't in Indiana. Don't be stealin' our one claim to cycling fame!

Some good names from around here:

Bikesmiths
Bicycle Outfitters
Revolution Bike & Bean
Bike Doctor/Bicycle Hospital
Nebo Ridge - named after one of the best MTB trails in the region.
Peddlers
Bike Wave (where I worked for years - it's now T3 MultiSport)


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

(your city name) Velo
(local scenic area) Velo

Compton Velo
Devils Postpile Velo

keep it simple, no funny one-liners.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

How bout "Bellissimo Bicycles"?

Drew, I'm trying to get away from naming it after a region in case I move again.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Big Bob's Bevy of Bikes

Curious George Rides a Bike

Cousin Clyde's Cycling Center

Bike Sale

Rue du Vélo


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> What about Break Away Cycles? or Breaking Away Cycling?


As a former Hoosier myself, I have to side with Platy. But it's also already a chain up here in Western Michigan. http://www.breakawaybicycles.com/


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just Bikes


----------



## Lovetoclimb (Apr 6, 2007)

The Best Bike Shop in the City . . . ?


----------



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

Cycle-Livery (or Livery Cycles)

MoMentum Cycles

Cockpit Cyclery

PeletonBike

Echelon Bikes or Top Echelon

Or my personal choice: Excelsior! (Latin for "Ever upward" or "Always higher", an obvious climbing allusion) which btw is the "name" of my bike


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*My Bike shop name*

Ring of Fire.........NOT a restaurant name for certain


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Bicycle's East, South Glastonbury, CT

Norm


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

How about *Sir Velo* with a logo using a knight jousting on a TT bike?


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Buffalo NY has Handlebars!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you picked a winner yet? We just had a new shop open here called "Pedal".


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm I am thinking something like : The best bike shop :idea: Cycle Zone


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

How about "Cycling Central". It's a tv show here but I don't think it's a shop.


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

"Aero Cycle"


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't know if anyone named it yet, but . . . . . Two Wheel Tango in AA, MI


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Frankenstein Bike - Philly, PA
Broken Spoke - AZ


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Not any more....*



RJP Diver said:


> The shop near me is "Wheel Life Cyclery" which is pretty clever (get it - "real life"?)
> 
> The LDS I use is "High Gear Cyclery" which is not funny/clever per se, but I like the name.


Wheel Life Cycles shuttered its doors (finally) in January. I used to work there, and it was cute explaining it was "Wheel Life", not "Real Life"....the first thousand times. After that, it just got old....But, it was a catchy name.

High Gear is a nice shop, good people....

A bunch of us former "Wheel Lifers" are over at Efinger Sporting Goods in Bound Brook....come check us out. We combined all the cool things from Wheel Life, and added all the cool things we always wanted to do, but the owner wouldn't let us!

Back to the post....has anybody mentioned Poison Spider Bicycles in Moab? I always liked the name and logos....


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

Two Wheeler Dealer


----------

